# Bite Report



## edward2227 (Nov 25, 2009)

just reporting the symptoms of my bite i was just refilling all my water dishes when my female choco golden kness all of a sudden lacthed on to my finger for no reason there was a little bit off blood but the fangs dint go into my finger that deep only affects i am feeling is slight head ache and a bit dizzyness but nothing more at the moment


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

edward2227 said:


> just reporting the symptoms of my bite i was just refilling all my water dishes when my female choco golden kness all of a sudden lacthed on to my finger for no reason there was a little bit off blood but the fangs dint go into my finger that deep only affects i am feeling is slight head ache and a bit dizzyness but nothing more at the moment


Must have been grumpy lol
No sore joints??? Will be interesting to see if that's it for symptoms or if they will change and how long for.


----------



## edward2227 (Nov 25, 2009)

*re*

not at the moment ill keep every body updated first time ive been bitten in my 11yrs of keeping them


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

How long ago did you get tagged?


----------



## edward2227 (Nov 25, 2009)

*re*

half an hour ago mate


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

You're going to die.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

LOL.
Have you made a will?


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You're going to die.


Such harsh words. :lol2:


----------



## edward2227 (Nov 25, 2009)

*re*

no ill be fine am not allergic to wasp stinks or anything i now knw a spider you thought was nice can just turn on u like that the joys of keeping em


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

I will have your p.metallica when you DIE. (i dont like arboreals, but will be sold for balfouri)


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Sorry i had to giggle. Hope you dont get too ill.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I'd quickly amputate the bitten limb before it's to late.

Can you film it and put it on youtube? Link me up after.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

edward2227 said:


> just reporting the symptoms of my bite i was just refilling all my water dishes when my female choco golden kness all of a sudden lacthed on to my finger for no reason there was a little bit off blood but the fangs dint go into my finger that deep only affects i am feeling is slight head ache and a bit dizzyness but nothing more at the moment


 
Nice one for posting ya bite report, hope your feeling ok today, looking at your collection your lucky really it was golden knee and not an old world hey  

I see the usual noobs come back with stupid replys still trying to raise there post count it seems!! 

Dred


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry if this is a silly noob question but have any bites from this species been documented before?


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

samhack said:


> Sorry if this is a silly noob question but have any bites from this species been documented before?


I'm sure I've read one or two bite reports from these in the past from WC adults. Nothing nasty though, mainly just soreness.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

The *Bite Reports* on Arachnoboards is always fun to read....


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

I got tagged about 3 yrs ago by a mates royal , my fault as i was moving my other hand around to show him something , BANG a thumb full of royal . Anyway i had a little blood ( lucky it was not a full on tag ) and some pain . About 2 days later i had a bruse that covered most of the thumb . Lesson was dont wave yer arms about when you have something with teeth close by :lol2: . Hope your ok mate and have given your pet a firm talking to :lol2:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> The *Bite Reports* on Arachnoboards is always fun to read....


There was also one on here, not sure where it went. I probably should have linked it into the FAQ.


----------



## edward2227 (Nov 25, 2009)

*update*

just a quick update guys am feeling fine today nothing major happend in the end just felt a bit dizzy and my hand stung but all good today glad it was her and not an old world


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

you're just lucky it wasn't your H. mac :lol2:


----------



## TCBT (Jul 11, 2010)

sounds nicer than a G.rosea, but nothing to the affects of an OBT, dam they hurt XD


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

TCBT said:


> sounds nicer than a G.rosea, but nothing to the affects of an OBT, dam they hurt XD


I had a dream I got bitten by an OBT last night, it was so random. :blush:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

i see no mention on how the bite was cleaned up or that it should have been?

the biggest issue (and the one with more long term effects) is that of septicemia, if all people who had been bitten by Ts cleaned them up with Iodine, Peroxide or PP more than half those people wouldnt suffer any symptoms at all

Symptoms:

High fever
Chills
Shivering
Flushing
Sweating
Pains
Aches
Abdominal pain
Vomiting
Hypotension
Increased heart rate
Decreased blood pressure
Increased respiratory rate
Increased temperature
Organ dysfunction
Change in mental state
Haemorrhages into skin

(recognise these? all these have been reported as bite symptoms, and 75% of the time its not due to the venom, its down to infection....Ts dont brush their fangs you know  )

oh....and of course this can progress into Septic Shock and death


so, anyone who gets bitten (or stung) by Inverts should clean it properly

thought maybe the Mod may have pointed that one out !  :2thumb:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Infection doesn't "just happen" though, a cellulitis infection from a dirty bite would probably take hours or even a couple of days to develop, whereas systemic reactions from venom would start more rapidly. So chances are you could tell the difference from the rapidity of the onset of symptoms. Same as being bitten by a dog or cat. Their mouths are full of bacteria and cat bites especially often get infected. 

My husband was bitten by a mosquito in Cyprus years ago, he scratched the bite which allowed bacteria to get into the wound. His leg swelled, he was really ill and needed antibiotics. But that was a few days after he'd actually been bitten. The bacteria needed time to multiply in the body before he developed symptoms.

Also I question the efficacy of cleaning a deep puncture wound like a tarantula bite with peroxide or TCP. It's likely that the bite wounds are too deep for surface antiseptics to penetrate. If the spider's fangs are dirty, the dirt will have been left under the top layer of skin, surely?

I'm not a medic BTW, I'm just thinking out loud here.


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> 75% of the time its not due to the venom, its down to infection


Do you have any evidence of this?


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Craig Mackay said:


> Do you have any evidence of this?


i was bitten myself by a 2" Avic in 94 right on the knuckle joint of my left index finger.within 30 minutes it was swollen and extremely sore to the point of not being able to bend my finger.
the hospital gave me a steroid injection into the knuckle and a 10 day course of ABs, so yes, there is evidence to support this in the form of my own meical records

just check out reports on older boards such as the T store

at least a couple of cases of bites where hospitalisation was necessary and septicaemia was diagnosed (even knowing that a bite was the cause) and high doses of antibiotics along with steroid injections were needed


yes, the venom can and does cause problems for some people, but what im saying is that from my experience among fellow T keepers, the majority of times its been infection and not a reaction to the venom


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Also if 3/4 of the time or so systemic effects were primarily pathogen related then that would imply certain subfamilies have more "dirty" mouthparts then others with regard to the numbers and types of microorganisms found there, possible maybe not something proven I would have thought.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> i was bitten myself by a 2" Avic in 94 right on the knuckle joint of my left index finger.within 30 minutes it was swollen and extremely sore to the point of not being able to bend my finger.
> the hospital gave me a steroid injection into the knuckle and a 10 day course of ABs, so yes, there is evidence to support this in the form of my own meical records
> 
> just check out reports on older boards such as the T store
> ...


The hospital would have done that as a routine precaution. That doesn't in itself prove you actually had an infection unless you had bacteriology blood cultures come back as +ve for infection.
UK hospitals won't encounter T bites that often.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Oderus said:


> Also if 3/4 of the time or so systemic effects were primarily pathogen related then that would imply certain subfamilies have more "dirty" mouthparts then others with regard to the numbers and types of microorganisms found there, possible maybe not something proven I would have thought.


well our Ts are not sterilised and we dont 'mix' species and also keep them in perfect conditions for bacterial culture
so, yes, in essence we would keep each bacteria from differing countries and regions in culture. and each would have differing effects upon us


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

i did have a culture done and come back +ve
also, so did Graeme Wright, that i know for sure


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> well our Ts are not sterilised and we dont 'mix' species and also keep them in perfect conditions for bacterial culture
> so, yes, in essence we would keep each bacteria from differing countries and regions in culture. and each would have differing effects upon us


but would that hold equally true for WC and CB? If you were bitten by a WC lividum for instance, would it be more likely to infect than a CB one? I know soil is full of pathogens but you can pick up tetanus from stabbing your foot with a fork in your own garden, you don't need to be abroad.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> but would that hold equally true for WC and CB? If you were bitten by a WC lividum for instance, would it be more likely to infect than a CB one? I know soil is full of pathogens but you can pick up tetanus from stabbing your foot with a fork in your own garden, you don't need to be abroad.


because the WC constructs the eggsac, again perfect conditions, which are then passed on to the slings, ad infinitum


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> i was bitten myself by a 2" Avic in 94 right on the knuckle joint of my left index finger.within 30 minutes it was swollen and extremely sore to the point of not being able to bend my finger.
> the hospital gave me a steroid injection into the knuckle and a 10 day course of ABs, so yes, there is evidence to support this in the form of my own meical records
> 
> just check out reports on older boards such as the T store
> ...



Swollen in 30 minutes sounds unlightly to have been pathogen but you are right that septicaemia as been reported from T bites, but also treatments aimed at septicaemia and tetanus also tend to get used as precautionarys in many cases.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Oderus said:


> Swollen in 30 minutes sounds unlightly to have been pathogen but you are right that septicaemia as been reported from T bites, but also treatments aimed at septicaemia and tetanus also tend to get used as precautionarys in many cases.


well, i bow to your superior knowledge of medicine than the Drs and you obviously also have more knowledge than my BSc and 20 years in the biz dictates. 
next time i shall come to you instead :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Oderus said:


> Swollen in 30 minutes sounds unlightly to have been pathogen but you are right that septicaemia as been reported from T bites, but also treatments aimed at septicaemia and tetanus also tend to get used as precautionarys in many cases.


yep that's what I mean, having a tetanus jab and ABs doesn't mean you would have got tetanus or septicemia had you not had the jab or the ABs, it's not possible to know one way or the other.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> well, i bow to your superior knowledge of medicine than the Drs and you obviously also have more knowledge than my BSc and 20 years in the biz dictates.
> next time i shall come to you instead :lol2:


i'm not taking the pee out of you (can't answer for anyone else) I am always interested in other peoples opinions on a topic


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> i'm not taking the pee out of you (can't answer for anyone else) I am always interested in other peoples opinions on a topic


lol, i wasnt talking to you GP


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> well, i bow to your superior knowledge of medicine than the Drs and you obviously also have more knowledge than my BSc and 20 years in the biz dictates.
> next time i shall come to you instead :lol2:


I can only speak from treatments I and others I know of have received for animal bite wounds of all kinds regardless of symptoms and in lue of any path work, but if you have 20 years in medicine id bow to your opinions on the subject over mine anyday:lol2:.


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> i was bitten myself by a 2" Avic in 94 right on the knuckle joint of my left index finger.within 30 minutes it was swollen and extremely sore to the point of not being able to bend my finger.
> the hospital gave me a steroid injection into the knuckle and a 10 day course of ABs, so yes, there is evidence to support this in the form of my own meical records
> 
> just check out reports on older boards such as the T store
> ...


I don't doubt that infection is a risk, I know it is. I just wanted to know how you came to the figure of 75%? You say that you tested positive for an infection (please note, I don't doubt you did) but what evidence do you have that attributes the immediate symptoms of the bite (the swelling within half an hour) to the infection. As Oderus says, it seems quite unlikely that an infection could take hold so rapidly.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Oderus said:


> I can only speak from treatments I and others I know of have received for animal bite wounds of all kinds regardless of symptoms and in lue of any path work, but if you have 20 years in medicine id bow to your opinions on the subject over mine anyday:lol2:.


My BSc is in Natural history...it's my missus that works in Pharma Clinical not me,
my 20 years is in Ts :lol2:


----------

